# Construction



## luis masci

I’m very fond of the topic of Construction. It would be nice to share information regarding different kinds of construction in the world. I know they vary depending on the country. 
Here in Argentina bricks (different sizes and forms) are used a lot. For instance, the structure of a typical house (several horizontal and vertical columns made with cement and iron) is being covered by bricks. The roof is also mainly being made with the same materials. All service installations (gas, light, water, even telephone and cable TV) are being fitted into walls (with channels being made through the bricks) and sometimes under the floors. 
I’ve heard in Northern countries wood is used a lot. Would you like to tell what kind of materials are being used on a regular basis and how houses are being built?


----------



## luis masci

I’ve been analysing the reasons this post got no answers. 
There are two options:
1- There is not anyone interested in construction in this forum.
2- My English is such a disaster that nobody understood anything.

Option 2 is the most probably, I afraid.


----------



## ceci '79

Typical old and new residential home in my town (Modena area, north-eastern Italy).


----------



## mjscott

In the US they start with the foundation. All plumbing and electrical is underground and comes up through the walls. The foundation is concrete. Wood 2x4's (really 1 1/2 inches by 3 1/2 inches) are set about 24 inches from each other and framed in. Walls to the outside are usually filled with insulation. Gypsum board in 8ft x 4ft sheets is placed on the interior walls between rooms. Roofs can be tile (more common in southern states), slate or a composition of materials.

This is most common in my area--it changes from region to region. Stucco exterior is common in California. The outside application of a house is really a matter of preference to the owner.

In recent constructions, steel 2x4's are replacing wood.


----------



## ceci '79

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think that we use gypsum board / insulation. We use armed cement pillars for the structure and large empty bricks to fill the walls. Then we cover the exterior walls in bricks or painted stucco (_intonaco_). On the roof we have red, rounded shingles. Interior walls are always in stucco and almost never wall-papered.


----------



## KateNicole

Hi, Luis.  Your English looks perfect to me.
Where I live (Southeastern Wisconsin) the majority of the homes are wood, and some are made of brick, but this is usually more expensive.  Almost all of the older homes in my city were built of wood.  My home is actually half brick, half wood.  Also, aluminum siding is very popular here, although I find it to be a little . . . overly practical and not quite as attractive as regular wood.  I would say that the majority of new homes being built here are made with siding rather than of wood, and many people who own older homes are opting to have aluminum siding installed over the existing wood.  For those of you who don't know, aluminum siding is basically aluminum panels that are designed to have the look of wood, but they are more durable and don't require constant re-painting. It is very, very rare to see homes made of cement or with a stucco look in this region of the US, so they stick out as "exotic" and most people here think they are very beautiful because they are so rare.  Also, where I live it is almost unheard for a house to not have a basement.  I know that in the south of the US, many homes do not have basements.  It most likely that every single house in my city has a basement, and while the typical basement consists of just a cement floor and concrete block walls, many people (especially those with children) spend a considerable amount of money to remodel their basement to put in an extra bedroom and bathroom, game room or bar.


----------



## GenJen54

In the city where I live (large metro in Mid-South Plains), most "average" homes have brick exteriors, and look similar to THIS (Ranch Style home), or THIS (Dallas style home).   

Even most of the older homes in historical areas were built with brick, although some have wood siding (a nightmare for potential termite infestations). Most homes with siding (except for the historical homes) are considered "cheap," and are generally shunned. 

Brick is very abundant here, which makes it a popular (and inexpensive) construction choice. In addition to brick, some homes have stone exteriors, and in some luxury neighborhoods you will see "Mediterranean" style homes with stucco exteriors and barrel tile roofs.

When I lived in the Miami area, most homes were made of stucco.  Many had tiled roofs. Almost all had tile floors, because of the tropical weather.  A few had brick "fronts" (a decorative layer of brick on the front of the home).  I one time asked about brick there and was told that brick was very expensive in South Florida becuase of the transportation costs.

We have a friend who lives in Ohio who says that siding is the most popular where he lives and that any home made with brick is considered "cheap and tacky." The opposite is true here.

A recent change is that some builders are moving to steel-girders because we live in an area which gets frequent tornadoes. Because of our water basin, not all homes can have basements (a popular tornado shelter), so many new homes are being built with concrete, rebar-reinforced "safe rooms," which serve a dual purpose as a utility closet/clothing closet and tornado shelter.My parents have one in the garage. 

Urban living (townhomes, loft condominiums) is a growing treand. Many developers are taking old downtown office buildings and converting them into residential centers. These tend to be more expensive per square foot than living in the suburbs.


----------



## luis masci

KateNicole said:
			
		

> Hi, Luis. Your English looks perfect to me.


Thanks Kate, that is what I most like "to hear"  
Thanks you all for sharing this way.
Here you have a currently wall brick, here a roof brick and here a clasical 
brick. This last was used during years in Argentina (and still it is)


----------



## fenixpollo

luis masci said:
			
		

> I’m very fond of the topic of Construction. It would be nice to share information regarding different kinds of construction in the world. I know they vary depending on the country.
> Here in Argentina bricks (different sizes and forms) are used a lot. For instance, the structure of a typical house (several horizontal and vertical columns made with cement and iron) is being covered by bricks. The roof is also mainly being made with the same materials. All service installations (gas, light, water, even telephone and cable TV) are being fitted into walls (with channels being made through the bricks) and sometimes under the floors.
> I’ve heard in Northern countries wood is used a lot. Would you like to tell what kind of materials are being used on a regular basis and how houses are being built?


Your English is excellent, luis.  Are the roofs of the houses in Argentina usually made of brick, too? That's a scary idea.

Most Mexicans I know are amazed at U.S. home construction. They don't understand why houses are built with flimsy wood. When they see an American house under construction, they say it looks like a balsa-wood model (una maqueta). Most Mexican houses are built with walls of brick.  Often, the roof is brick also, but sometimes they use wood for the roof if it is a small/cheap house.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Most Mexicans I know are amazed at U.S. home construction. They don't understand why houses are built with flimsy wood. When they see an American house under construction, they say it looks like a balsa-wood model (una maqueta).



Neither do I! Every year I can see in the news lots of wood houses completely wiped out by hurricanes and I always say "why do they continue doing houses that way?"


----------



## Alundra

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Neither do I! Every year I can see in the news lots of wood houses completely wiped out by hurricanes and I always say "why do they continue doing houses that way?"


 

Yes... I have the same thoughts... I guess these houses are a little bit cheaper 

Alundra.


----------



## cuchuflete

Homes in my area, the extreme northeast corner of the US, are either brick--probably only a few percent of the total--or
wood.  Both the oldest and some of the very new wood houses are post and beam construction, while most are so-called 'stick-built', using 2x4s, which are no longer really 2" x 4"!  

Old house foundations are granite block or just huge boulders, joined with mortar, often with a few rows of brick on top of the stone and beneath the wood frame.  Older houses have plaster interior walls, while newer ones have gypsum board walls.  Roofs include slate for the older houses, and composition tiles for the newer ones.  Also, many homes have metal roofs, which once were reserved for use on barns.


----------



## french4beth

luis masci said:
			
		

> I’ve been analysing the reasons this post got no answers.
> There are two options:
> 1- There is not anyone interested in construction in this forum.
> 2- My English is such a disaster that nobody understood anything.


Wrong on both counts!  Your English is better than a lot of native speakers... 

I was involved in the construction industry for many many years (family businesses).

In Connecticut (where I live), colonial homes are very popular as are raised ranch style homes. Most are wood frame homes with asphalt shingles.  Electrical and plumbing lines are run up through the walls.  Most homes have finished or partially finished basements.

Most commercial construction (and residential living) uses steel stud construction - I see that steel stud framing and construction will become even more popular in the coming years, both due to environmental concerns, and the fact that steel studs are lighter (weight wise) and are also virtually fire-proof.

Housing costs are utterly outrageous in this area - there is much less new construction & people usually remodel existing homes (or downsize to a smaller home).


----------



## fenixpollo

Alundra said:
			
		

> Yes... I have the same thoughts... I guess these houses are a little bit cheaper


Maybe not... 


> Wooden houses are generally found in the hills and in the cooler climates. The dry and cold climate does not weather wood as much and thus the longitivity of the *house* is maintained.





> Wooden houses are generally built in the area which are prone to earth quakes and land slides. That is because *wooden* houses cause less damage to life and property if a natural calamity strikes than brick houses, which are likely to be destroyed in a natural disaster.
> 
> source


 I found a scientific study with more information than you could want: link




Mod note: some quoted text was removed to bring this post into compliance with copyright law and WR citation rules.


----------



## Alundra

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Maybe not... I found a scientific study with more information than you could want: link


 
Oh, fenixpollo, thank you very much.

Te agradezco la información, eres un solete  

Alundra.


----------



## vince

In southern Ontario, brick is used for almost all houses built in recent decades. for some reason, vinyl and wood aren't very popular here, though they are much more common in other provinces and states.

For the frame, concrete is almost exclusively used for both houses and for big buildings. Steel is very rare here, except to strengthen the concrete. Smaller commercial buildings might use brick as exterior, but larger residential buildings in Toronto tend to have precast concrete exterior, very boring and reminiscent of Communist countries. Though the influence of glass exterior residential buildings is growing, probably influenced by their success in Vancouver.

Construction also takes forever in Toronto. For developers, there are a billion bureaucratic hoops to jump through: environmental assessments, zoning amendments (almost always since zoning is very restrictive here), neighborhood consultations (a pain since the city is full of NIMBYs ("Want to build something new? *N*ot *I*n *M*y *B*ack*y*ard!")), labor shortages due to government not bringing in immigrants from fields that are actually in demand.


----------



## luis masci

Here is an Argentinean house under construction showing a pipeline (orange color) where electric wires will be installed. I also show here (own picture) a pipeline roll and 2 boxes for plugs and lamps installations.
I’m curious about whether you recognise it as the same you use there or not.


----------



## tvdxer

luis masci said:
			
		

> I’m very fond of the topic of Construction. It would be nice to share information regarding different kinds of construction in the world. I know they vary depending on the country.
> Here in Argentina bricks (different sizes and forms) are used a lot. For instance, the structure of a typical house (several horizontal and vertical columns made with cement and iron) is being covered by bricks. The roof is also mainly being made with the same materials. All service installations (gas, light, water, even telephone and cable TV) are being fitted into walls (with channels being made through the bricks) and sometimes under the floors.
> I’ve heard in Northern countries wood is used a lot. Would you like to tell what kind of materials are being used on a regular basis and how houses are being built?



Wood seems to be the preferred building material.  I live in a cold area surrounded by forested woods, so the benefit is quite apparent.  Bricks are sometimes used, especially on older and more imposing homes.  

Most houses in the Duluth area are old by American standards; I think the average is about 65 years, with a great many over 100.  This is due to the various economic booms and busts the city has experienced.  In many established neighborhoods, "Craftsman" style homes, built around the 1920's, are very common; believe it or not, you could actually buy a do-it-yourself home kit from Sears (who sold Craftsman) and end up with a fairly attractive, well (or poorly)-built house!  The house I live in now, in a rural area just outside of the city, was built around 1945 by the previous owners' parents; standard wood construction, with a concrete foundation.  My last house (1993) was built around 1900, around the time other neighborhood houses went up.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Hi, Luis.

Lots of things to answer, so I'll just tackle a few.

When Vince says that most of the houses built lately in Ontario are brick, this is not strictly true - the brick is only a facade.  These houses, too, are built of a rather flimsy wood interior.  Usually their roofs are shingle and they are extremely well insulated.  This can sometimes be a problem because so many gaseous chemical residues don't have a chance to escape from the house.

The true brick and stone houses, which aren't built any more because they're so expensive, have double walls of brick or stone blocks with what is called "rubble stone" in the centre.  I've spent most of my life in these older houses, and love them.  Because of the thick walls, they're much cooler in the summer.  They have low ceilings so that they're easy to heat in the winter.  Our house (sandstone blocks, built around 1860) has very deep windows because the walls are so thick, and the frames are decorated with wooden panels.  These old houses usually have steel sheeting for the roofs.  The floors of these are pine or maple tongue-and-groove boards.  The interior walls are made of lath and plaster, with horse-hair mixed into the plaster for added strength.  Modern houses have drywall for the interior walls.

Yes, I recognize your panduits for the electrical cords - but ours don't telescope the same way.

Canadian plumbing is all on the inside of the houses so that nothing freezes, although this still happens occasionally.  (I can tell you some horror stories, but they're long enough that it'd have to be PM.)

The only thing that appears much under the floor is conduits for radiant heating in a few newer houses.  (Usually everything else goes in the walls.)  Most houses are heated with electricity or with oil furnaces, but here in rural Ontario most of us also have wood stoves.  (Having no electricity for 2 months after the ice storm of 1998 was a powerful incentive.)


----------



## mora

Hello

Light wood framing is used for the vast majority of houses in Canada and the United States. This system was developed around 1850 to replace timber framing. Timber framing required larger pieces of wood, more materials and highly skilled carpenters. Exterior cladding of brick, stone, wood, vinyl, aluminum or stucco is placed on the outside of the wood frame, and gypsum board is placed on the inside, and then finished and painted. The main reason that we only have houses and small buildings of wood and not large buildings is the risk of fire. Wood framing is much, much cheaper than any other form of construction for small buildings. 

In Vancouver, larger buildings are built of occasionally steel frame and priamrily concrete frame, with lightweight steel stud infill panels. We also do quite a bit of 'tilt-up' construction, which is done by casting large concrete wall panels on the ground, then moving them 90 degrees into place as vertical walls. 

Industrial buildings are often made of steel frame with steel cladding. They are called 'pre-engineered' because they are often sold as complete packages- design, materials, erection all by one company. 

Because we have such abundant forests, in this part of Canada people like log houses. These are usually vacation homes, but occasionally they are very large and elaborate.

Some small to medium commercial buildings and industrial buildings are made of concrete blocks. The blocks are usually 200 x 200 x 400. Here we are in an earthquake zone, so they are reinforced with steel and concrete. 

In recent years we have had many probelms with wood frame buildings , particularly 3 and 4 story apartments, suffering terrible water damage, the industry has had to improve the design and construction of these wood frame buildings in order for them to be durable in the Vancouver climate. 

Roofing is usually some form of petroleum product, except houses sometimes have cedar shingles or clay or concrete tiles, or metal. Flat roofs are made of bitumen and membranes, and occasionally vinyl. Houses most commonly have asphalt shingles. Industrial metal buildings often have metal roofs, and some high quality buildings have copper roofs. There is a strong movement for, and an increasing number of 'green roofs' on buildings in Vancouver. THese are flat roofs with a drainage mat then 2" to 6" of soil on top and then hardy, low maintenance plants growing in the soil. 

I think this is a very interesting idea for discussion. Thanks for raising it!

Mora


----------



## luis masci

I’m surprised because the age of some houses. I bet those were not a “do-it-yourself home kit”.  
I find it very interesting and I’m enjoying reading all details about construction that you are telling. 
I’m a bit behind because I’m also receiving private messages about this topic. Sorry for it. 



			
				Chaska Ñawi said:
			
		

> Yes, I recognize your panduits for the electrical cords - but ours don't telescope the same way.
> Canadian plumbing is all on the inside of the houses so that nothing freezes, although this still happens occasionally. (I can tell you some horror stories, but they're long enough that it'd have to be PM.)


Well Chaska... when you get time, I'd be so glad reading some of your "horror stories".


----------



## chango descalzo

What a shame that the pictures were removed. It would be very interesting to watch.
My question is if there are still in USA and Canada, new constructions made with bricks, since here the basic elements for any constructions are sand, cement, lime and bricks. 
Are them used by constructor workers there?


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Yes, absolutely.  Usually the bricks are nothing more than a facade in houses.  Institutions (hospitals, schools) and commercial buildings, however, are built with cinder blocks like these.


----------



## clipper

I see that we are talking mainly about house building so I'll tell you a bit about houses in the UK.

Almost all modern constructions (from 1960s onwards) are brick / block built with no other supporting structure. Large houses will have internal structural blockwork walls, smaller homes are often only structural on the external walls. The wall are of cavity construction which means that the outer skin, usually brick to appear pleasant to the eye, but sometimes blockwork and later rendered, is separated from the inner skin by a gap which cannot be crossed by moisture, ensuring that the inner skin stays dry.

The inner skin is plastered and painted, services run in channels in the blockwork. Non structural interior walls and partitions are of drywall construction, plasterboard mounted on wooden frames.

Floors are usually suspended wooden construction (both ground floor and upper floors, although some houses have a solid concrete ground fllor slab) and are made up of joists supported by the inner skin of blockwork.

Roofs are usually wooden rafters and trusses (again supported by the structural blockwork) in triangular form to provide the pitch required, the rafters are topped with water resistant wooden ply boards with a waterproof asphalt cloth laid over the top and finished with tiles mounted on battens.


----------



## sokol

In Austria what is used most is bricks, and half a century ago (in rural areas) it was even stone while a century ago wood also was used to a greater extent.

The typical Austrian house would have a concrete cellar (and almost all houses _will _have a cellar) and else walls made of brick only, but with both inside and outside walls being whitewashed (like here - well, whitewash also may be yellow ), red brick buildings exist but are rather the exception (like here - this too is an old building, so no new trend in architecture at all).

In former times *bricks *were used everywhere where there was loam (in rural areas many made their own bricks even up to the middle of the 20th century).
And where there wasn't so much loam *stone *was popular, as is the case for some Alpine regions, but also e. g. Mühlviertel, Upper Austria. There you can still see some old farm houses where the outside walls are made of stones (sometimes visible and only gaps are filled with mortar like this one or this one here where the upper storey walls were made of wood - as wood was cheaper, sometimes stone walls are whitewashed as a whole like this one here, again with wood walls in the loft).

*Wood *nowadays is not that popular but was used more frequently in former times. The Fachwerkhaus is much more typical for some regions in Germany; there exist some in Austria but it is not a common style here.
In the Alps wood was (and still is) more popular, see this here for example. Else wood mostly was used for barns, not so frequently for houses (or the part of a house inhabited by people was made of stone or brick, the rest of wood) - or in some cases the use of wood indicated that the inhabitants were very poor, like with this one here (which belonged to workers of the lowest social class) while _Fachwerkhäuser _and great farm houses made of wood were owned by rich people.

Houses on the "Alm" - meadows in Alpine regions which were only lived in during summer by shepherds and 'Senner(innen)' (= "cattle shepherds") - typically were made of wood, and like that one here which is even a *log cabin* (which is a rather rare style in Austria except for those "Alm" huts; also in modern times shelter huts for mountaineers not so rarely are built in this style even though stone is also popular for them).

*Concrete *walls (except for the cellar) are not popular here, except of course for bigger housing schemes and industrial buildings where, like everywhere in the world, it is the most important material for building.

*Roofs *in former times mostly were made of tiles (with brick tiles being the most popular ones, but in some regions wood tiles also were popular), in some regions reed was used. Nowadays it is mostly brick tiles and Eternit (fiber cement). Flat roofs aren't a traditional roof construction but of course are very common too, nowadays.
The traditional roof forms were this one and this one here; you also can see this one but I don't think it is a traditional roof for Austria. In cities also this one was popular due to fiscal reasons: in the 18th and 19th century (I think - I don't know the exact dates) you paid tax according to the number of storeys you had - with the loft _not _counting as a storey; so they made the roof higher to safe taxes.


----------



## chango descalzo

clipper said:


> services run in channels in the blockwork.


 
Here services also run in channels into the bricks or blocks; but the main inconvenient with this system is when they fail, because people can’t see them. If they are for water pipes they will show up when the humidity has already did a big harm.
If the fail are electricity or gas pipes the dangerous is higher. I know a few cases where the electrification run into water too; and we in Argentina have 220 Volts only.
How do you manage these kinds of disadvantages?


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

I haven't heard of any problems except one.

A company was laying carpet inside the basement of a new home in a small Ontario city.  The basement had a cement floor, and the workers were using concrete tacks to hold down the carpet.  These are short little tacks .... but one punctured the water main into the house.  It turned out that the water main into the house was much higher than the regulations had called for, and the workers hid their fault under a very thin layer of concrete instead of redoing the work.  The resulting geyser of water was apparently very impressive.


----------



## chango descalzo

Chaska Ñawi said:


> The resulting geyser of water was apparently very impressive.


LOL Chaska. Why geyser? I suppose they punctured the hot water pipe.
The combination between water and electricity, use to be very dangerous. 
Everyone will be in agreement that being a housewife is not one of the most dangerous jobs.
However, in Argentina, some women were dead due to do as simple task as hanging clothes onto clothesline to dry. 
The fact is that in old houses the pipes (channels? conducts? tubes? I don’t really know which is the most accurate word for it) were metallic. Consequently a fail in the electricity system might convey 220 volts through the walls until the clothesline (usually hooked to the walls).
So you imagine…when these poor women tried to throw soaked clothes on the line, it was a fatal trap for them.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Oh, now I understand what you were getting at.

To the best of my knowledge, that hasn't been a problem here.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

I'm sure problems with accidental electrocution exist elsewhere, but I only seem to hear about them in Bolivia and Argentina.  Their frequency and diversity amazes me (electrocution by refrigerators, washing machines, park fountains, window grates ....).

I've never seen the issue mentioned in the other papers I read or skim regularly (Mexico, England, the U.S. and India, mostly).


----------



## chango descalzo

Gracias Chasca y Tuna. 
Sí, no es de extrañar que Argentina sea uno de los que encabeza la lista. 
Aquí en Argentina, cada cual hace la cantidad de circuitos que quiera. Los disyuntores, diferenciales y llaves térmicas quedan librados a la voluntad (y el bolsillo) de cada uno. 
La única exigencia es la llamada “descarga a tierra”, que consiste en poner todos los enchufes conectados a una jabalina de cobre mediante un cable especialmente designado para eso (forrado de verde y amarillo). Como dicha jabalina va enterrada (y a decir verdad ninguna es de cobre sino que tienen un baño ligero de ese material), la humedad forma una capa de óxido que la corroe y por lo tanto en poco tiempo deja de ejercer su función. 
Así que, como de costumbre, las medidas preventivas que se toman aquí son más de forma y para cubrir apariencias. Las autoridades no tienen la voluntad de hacer medidas que sean realmente efectivas y sirvan en la práctica.
Así nos va


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Chango las protecciones a tierra o tomas a tierra aca tambien son obligatorias pero no hace mucho, las que llamas jabalinas aqui llamadas barras cooper son obligatorias y su construccion es integra de cobre y su longitud varia dependiendo de la instalacion ahora sea un baño o no, la tierra tiende a corroer el cobre por lo que las barras no tienen una vida util mayor a 30 años.


----------



## Cheesee = Madness

Chaska Ñawi said:


> I'm sure problems with accidental electrocution exist elsewhere, but I only seem to hear about them in Bolivia and Argentina.  Their frequency and diversity amazes me (electrocution by refrigerators, washing machines, park fountains, window grates ....).
> 
> I've never seen the issue mentioned in the other papers I read or skim regularly (Mexico, England, the U.S. and India, mostly).



I looked it up
"The government has introduced new building regulations covering domestic electrical safety to cut down the five deaths and over 500 injuries each year caused by electrical accidents plus 25 deaths, 590 injuries and over 12,000 fires caused by electrical faults." 
This is just in BC...
Thats a heck of a lot IMHO. 

We get a safety lecture every year in my school on the dangers of electricity, and I've talked to others who say their schools do the same thing, but I cannot speak for the whole province let alone the whole country


----------



## mora

Cheesee = Madness said:


> I looked it up
> "The government has introduced new building regulations covering domestic electrical safety to cut down the five deaths and over 500 injuries each year caused by electrical accidents plus 25 deaths, 590 injuries and over 12,000 fires caused by electrical faults."
> This is just in BC...
> Thats a heck of a lot IMHO.



This is a quote from the UK, not from British Columbia, Canada

From the BC Safety Authority:


 “In 2007, there were 329 reported incidents that were directly related to regulated equipment or operations,” said the report. “There were 11 fatalities and 161 injuries. No injuries were reported as the outcome of 192 incidents. Injuries or fatalities occurred in 137 incidents. Of the 161 injuries, 88 per cent were minor injuries.” 
 There were five fatalities in 2006, which means deaths increased by more than 50 per cent in 2007. 



This includes everything, from electricians to homeowners to criminals trying to steal copper wire.


----------



## Cheesee = Madness

mora said:


> This is a quote from the UK, not from British Columbia, Canada
> 
> From the BC Safety Authority:
> 
> 
> “In 2007, there were 329 reported incidents that were directly related to regulated equipment or operations,” said the report. “There were 11 fatalities and 161 injuries. No injuries were reported as the outcome of 192 incidents. Injuries or fatalities occurred in 137 incidents. Of the 161 injuries, 88 per cent were minor injuries.”
> There were five fatalities in 2006, which means deaths increased by more than 50 per cent in 2007.
> 
> 
> This includes everything, from electricians to homeowners to criminals trying to steal copper wire.



You are correct I made a large mistake... and I'm not sure how.

I feel rather stupid.

Thank you for pointing it out.


----------



## mora

Don't worry, we all make mistakes, your motive was to be helpful. The really important thing is to not make mistakes around electricity.


----------



## Corsicum

Sorry for my English….

For dry stones architecture, see :
http://www.pierreseche.com/
Vernacular buildings
http://www.pierreseche.com/sommaire_architecture_vernaculaire.html

Filitosa : Corsican prehistoric site - Megalithism architectures 
http://www.filitosa.fr/en/architectures.html

_Edit : Delete the part "out off topic"... _


----------



## Mate

*Nota del moderador:*

Este hilo ha ido derivando hacia temas técnicos demasiado específicos por lo que, habiendo foros especializados en dicha temática, no tiene sentido mantenerlo abierto en este foro de discusiones culturales.

*Hilo cerrado.*


----------

